# What would you do?



## Angi (Jun 1, 2010)

Snake season is upon us where I live and I am curious what the members of this forum would do or do when you find a Rattle Snake in your yard. We got our first one of the season today. I was not home. My son was home and he is not aloud to go outside when he is alone. He called the next door nieghbor, he was afraid it would bite one of the dogs. I am kind of bummed that I was not home. It was a big one.

Most people in my area kill them if they are in their yards. What would YOU do?


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jun 1, 2010)

If possible - catch and release - but if you don't have the equipment for that kind of thing, I guess I would kill it rather than see my dogs and children get hurt.


----------



## pugsandkids (Jun 1, 2010)

Exactly what Kimber says. I love snakes, and believe that wild animals should be left alone. However, I would not hesitate to protect my own...


----------



## Angi (Jun 1, 2010)

A girl working at LLL told me they will just pass through my yard and leave, but I don't believe her. Does anyone know if they are roamers or if they like to find a home and stay?
If I find a baby do I have a litter?
Once I found two in my yard in about 15 minutes. One was about 4 feet long the other only about a foot and a half. Do they travel together?
I have google rattlers and get conflicting info.



pugsandkids said:


> Exactly what Kimber says. I love snakes, and believe that wild animals should be left alone. However, I would not hesitate to protect my own...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 1, 2010)

Isn't there some sort of rescue service in your area that deals with the venomous snakes?


----------



## dmmj (Jun 1, 2010)

most rattle snake bites I believe occur when people bother the snake, if you leave it alone it will most likely not harm you, easy to say when one is not around I know.


----------



## dreadyA (Jun 1, 2010)

Get him with the water hoseee! 

No, just playin,Hah. :]
If you don't mind spending money, I would call a service place like Yvonne recommended.


----------



## Angi (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. There is no rattle snake rescue here. Once when a rattler was under the dog house I called the fire department, they had a snake stick and a shovel and killed it. I now have my own snake tong.

Unfortunatley it is easy to accidently bother a snake. They don't always rattle and they can be hard to see. One of my nieghbors kids thought one was a baseball and almost picked it up. Another friend of a friend thought a baby was a hair scrunchie and got bit when he picked it up. My husband was taking the trash cans down to the street once and was just inches away from a huge rattler before he saw it. It didn't rattle and it had about 10 or 11 buttons. Then there are the dogs that want to sniff them or corner them. I have to admit it is a rush to find one.

Hmmm....I already have a snake tong I could probably get some type of container to put them in and release them.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 1, 2010)

I would bring the kids and animals inside and try to keep an eye on where it goes. If it is lingering for more than that day I would call someone (but by the time you do this and someone comes out, then likely it is gone, but at least you can report it), and of course if it is threatening I would kill it (shovel?). I would really not want to bother it though, nor kill it just because it was in my yard. Best to leave it alone. Your son did great! Definitely something to talk to kids about--what to do in certain scenarios such as wild & stray animals.


----------



## Tom (Jun 1, 2010)

I deal with them regularly. If you find this years baby (one button) there are likely more around. What to do just depends so much on the situation. Me and several people I work with get hired to go to remote movie sets and check for rattlers. We've all noticed that they seldom rattle any more. It used to be that if they rattled, the great plains bison, and later cattle, would avoid stepping on them and everyone was happy. For the last few decades, whenever one rattles its like a neon sign that says, "Hey! Come over here and cut my head of with a shovel!" So the noisy ones get dead and the quiet ones breed and survive. Natural selection at work.

Personally, I catch them up and take them out to remote parts of the Angeles National Forest. I've the equipment (tongs, snake box, snake hook) to do this sort of thing, plus a whole lot of training and experience. I couldn't responsibly tell someone else to catch them in their yard. If someone were to do this on their own, a big empty trash can with a duct taped lid and a clear, large label is a pretty good way to go. If they find a place they like they will camp out for a while, especially the females. This time of year the males are really on the move, looking for love.

Good luck and be careful out there.


----------



## jackrat (Jun 1, 2010)

In almost every case,if is venomous,I relocate them. But,on occasion,I'll have one over for dinner,with a side of fried plantains.


----------



## Angi (Jun 1, 2010)

Good advice Tom. I like the trash can and duct tape. I am not sure I would have the nerve to release it. That is interesting that you bring up that they seldom rattle anymore. The only time I have seen one rattle is when it is trapped by the dogs. My dogs are vaccinated for rattle snakes, but a bite can still be pretty bad. A few years ago I got one that was so tiny he didn't even have a button so I am guessing my yard was full of his brothers.

I do know people that say they are pretty good BBQed Jackrat. But I will stick to skinless chicken breast myself. I don't like asking for help with snakes that is why I bought the tong.
BTW~ I went to my nieghbors when I got home to see it. It is dead but I had never gotten up the nerve to touch one with my hand and I was suprised at how the scales felt. They were kind of spikey and overlapped one another.


----------



## jackrat (Jun 1, 2010)

They are indeed good on the pit.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 1, 2010)

jackrat said:


> In almost every case,if is venomous,I relocate them. But,on occasion,I'll have one over for dinner,with a side of fried plantains.



Jack ... I was thinking the same thing ..... They didnt mention if I found it when I had the munchies! 
" Taste Like Chicken" 


JD~


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jun 2, 2010)

I had it once and the taste reminded me of something between fish and chicken. Very interesting, but I'd eat it again.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Jun 2, 2010)

I've always been one to either relocate wildlife and when possible, create deterrents to keep them from coming back. But I'm not a mother and haven't had to deal much with animals that could potentially kill my companion animals (The only time I've ever had a snake hassle my animals, it was non venemous... and my rooster killed it before I could relocate it). I suspect my gut instinct would still be relocate over kill; frankly I'd be more worried about the snake tagging me while I attempted to kill it then while I attempted to reloate it, haha. Plus I just can't imagine myself wailing on any animal with a shovel simply for existing.

Humorously enough, when my fiance and I were investigating the property we're considering buying, there was a copperhead in the garage. The owner looked a little embarassed, said it was uncommon, and asked if we wanted it killed. My fiance and I gave a loud "no!" in unison, proceed to photograph it, catch it, put it in a bin, and relocate it.


----------



## South FL Katie (Jun 2, 2010)

I wouldn't have the heart to kill anything, but I don't have human children. I wouldn't hold it against you if you felt like you needed to kill it but it still kinda makes me sad.


----------



## latshki (Jun 2, 2010)

RandomWiktor said:


> I've always been one to either relocate wildlife and when possible, create deterrents to keep them from coming back. But I'm not a mother and haven't had to deal much with animals that could potentially kill my companion animals (The only time I've ever had a snake hassle my animals, it was non venemous... and my rooster killed it before I could relocate it). I suspect my gut instinct would still be relocate over kill; frankly I'd be more worried about the snake tagging me while I attempted to kill it then while I attempted to reloate it, haha. Plus I just can't imagine myself wailing on any animal with a shovel simply for existing.
> 
> Humorously enough, when my fiance and I were investigating the property we're considering buying, there was a copperhead in the garage. The owner looked a little embarassed, said it was uncommon, and asked if we wanted it killed. My fiance and I gave a loud "no!" in unison, proceed to photograph it, catch it, put it in a bin, and relocate it.



and what was the reaction of the realtor 
I think i would have done the same, copperheads are likely my favorite hots


----------



## Angi (Jun 2, 2010)

I have heard that the smell of a King Snake will keep rattlers away. Does anyone know if that is true. I am curios Katie could you kill a gopher or a rat. I have killed a few most my dog had mauled. It was an icky feeling, but I don't believe in letting animals suffer.


----------



## South FL Katie (Jun 2, 2010)

I have pet rats! I've never seen a gopher, I guess we don't have them down here? I don't know that I could kill an animal even if it was suffering...I guess I might be able to do it. I'd probably get my fiance to do it so that I wouldn't have to but if I was alone I think I may be able to muster up the courage since it would be more humane than having it suffer. 
If there were wild rats around my house I'd use a humane trap and have them relocated, I'd do that before killing any animal but if my children were involved and catching and releasing wasn't an option....I'd make my fiance do it!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jun 2, 2010)

We don't have Rattle Snakes here, though I have found dead snakes on the riverbed.

If there was a wild snake in my yard, I would make sure all the dogs/cats were inside and then call animal control to come catch it.

Here is a picture of one of the dead snakes. It looks like somebody attacked it. Poor thing.

Does anybody know what type it is? (I have a close-up of it's head too, but it's more disturbing.)







We also have Opossums, Squirrels, and Raccoons here. Oy!
There are Gophers where we board our horses a few miles away, though we have never had problems with them on our property.


----------



## Angi (Jun 2, 2010)

The only rat I have killed that was not suffering scared me when I picked up a box after the ceder fires came through our yard and nieghborhood I freaked out and slammed the box down and swashed it. Sadley it was a cute forrest rat. When I find not venomous snakes in my yard I just move them away from the house. My rat terrier will bark at them, but he doesn't get to close. I think he has been bit because he used to be agresive with the lizards and snakes and now he acts afraid. He wont even get too close to my baby torts. Of course he is NEVER around them alone, but they are to little to roam free with out me watching them anyway. I don't know what that snake is. If it were here I would guess a Gopher Snake. They are very common here. It is warming up here so I see a snake dead in the road about every other day.


----------



## moswen (Jun 2, 2010)

pugsandkids said:


> Exactly what Kimber says. I love snakes, and believe that wild animals should be left alone. However, I would not hesitate to protect my own...



double ditto. i love all wildlife and i want to preserve all of it, but if my daughter was ever in danger, i would definately choose her first!


----------



## Tom (Jun 2, 2010)

APBT_Fanatic said:


> We don't have Rattle Snakes here, though I have found dead snakes on the riverbed.
> Does anybody know what type it is?



That's a gopher snake. Pituophis catenifer. If you live in an area where those are present, you DO have rattlesnakes in your area. You just haven't seen them yet. If I remember, you are up here in the desert not too far from me. I'll bet money they are around your area.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Jun 2, 2010)

Tom said:


> APBT_Fanatic said:
> 
> 
> > We don't have Rattle Snakes here, though I have found dead snakes on the riverbed.
> ...



No, we aren't in the desert, but just north of Long Beach. I have only seen those snakes (never alive though) on the riverbed bike trails.

Thanks!


----------



## Laura (Jun 4, 2010)

A lot of gopher snakes get killed cause they are mistaken for rattle snakes. They can and DO imitate them very well. Even flatten thier head to give it a more Spade shape. Body type is different and no rattle. but its its a baby.. harder to tell for some. The rattlers around here have a black/white rings on thier tails. then the rattle. fatter body. 

King snakes will kill and eat Rattlers.. good snakes to have around. Doubt the smell would keep rattlers away,, since they dont have the typical sense of smell.
I have had 3 rattlers in our yard that i have seen.. all young. one was released aways away.. the other two, i killed.. and feel bad about it. When On the job, i remove them and have released a few, but where? too many people.. I now call our rattlesnake guy, and we meet and he takes them for re locating.. works out well for me and the snakes!


----------



## Angi (Jun 4, 2010)

We get a lot of gopher snakes too. I think I might have killed a baby one once because it was in my garage and acting like a rattler. I did feel bad about that. This forum has made me feel different about reptiles. I may try to relocate my next one, but you are right where? I live in a family community that is located in the middle of open space, hiking and hourse back trails. We have tons of snakes so most people treat rattlers like bugs and think nothing of killing them.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 5, 2010)

Angi said:


> Snake season is upon us where I live and I am curious what the members of this forum would do or do when you find a Rattle Snake in your yard. We got our first one of the season today. I was not home. My son was home and he is not aloud to go outside when he is alone. He called the next door nieghbor, he was afraid it would bite one of the dogs. I am kind of bummed that I was not home. It was a big one.
> 
> Most people in my area kill them if they are in their yards. What would YOU do?



We have a big one (last time I saw him, he was nearly 5') living under our front porch...I showed him to the kids, so they'd know not to bother him.

Heck of a mouse/rat catcher.

Call him Diamond.


----------



## Angi (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow. You are brave. I would be afraid I would accidently step on him.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 8, 2010)

Angi said:


> Wow. You are brave. I would be afraid I would accidently step on him.



Not that big a deal...he's usually sunning himself in one of three spots, and the rest of the time he's under the porch, during the day. 

We just pay attention where we step and respect his space.

Nearly all rattlesnake bites occur when someone is annoying the rattler (particularily @ "Rattlesnake Round-Ups")...they really will avoid us if we'll just give 'em a chance.


----------



## Missy (Jun 8, 2010)

Call Billy the exterminator! I love that show.


----------



## pebblelu (Jun 8, 2010)

We had a green mohive in our yard one day and I called animal control if they could come and get it. They told me to call the wild life refuge cause thats not there job.I never saw him again after that day. We have Cal king snakes in our yard so maybe they took care of him for us. I couldn't bring myself to kill it.


----------



## Angi (Jun 8, 2010)

What is a Green Mohive? I have never heard of it. What area are they found? Are the poisonous?


----------



## DeanS (Jun 8, 2010)

A younger Dean would've caught it and kept it. A wiser Dean would definitely catch it and relocate it...I'm up near the Mojave so it's pretty much a no-brainer



Angi said:


> What is a Green Mohive? I have never heard of it. What area are they found? Are the poisonous?



Green Mojave...most resemble a small Western daimondback...others a cross between a Western and a timber(an eastern speices)

This guy comes from the San Bernardino Mountains


----------



## pebblelu (Jun 8, 2010)

I was told there very poisonous. That if you got bit by one you had 20 min. to get treatment.


----------



## terracolson (Jun 8, 2010)

Praise the Lord I live in the city


----------



## Angi (Jun 8, 2010)

I love where I live. I can deal with a few rattle snakes a year and It has forced my to overcome a major snake phobia. Today I saw two beautiful spotted lizards (I hope the are breading) and one fat black lizard in my yard. Yesterday I saw two roadrunner while driving. I see quial all the time and I have mountains and hiking trails behind my house. Sorry about my awful spelling. I wish this site had spell check


----------



## DeanS (Jun 8, 2010)

pebblelu said:


> I was told there very poisonous. That if you got bit by one you had 20 min. to get treatment.



If you want to keep the body part that got bitten, 20 minutes is about right...but you can go awhile before you would die...say an hour or two...huh, unless it's an Eastern Diamondback...they are bad news!


----------



## Angi (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't know what kind we have. I think I have seen 3 types. My next door neighbors dog got bit two years ago. She is a Doxie and it took a couple of hours to get her treatment, but she was okay. She got bit on the mouth. They called me from the vet and said she smelled like the plants in my yard ( Rosemary) and to look for a rattler. It cost the a few thousand dollars. My dogs get vaccinated. Theirs do to now.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 8, 2010)

Angi, refresh my memory, where are you located...if it's CA a dog would likely recover a Sidewinder or a Southern Pacific bite...


----------



## Angi (Jun 8, 2010)

I am in Ramona. It is in the north east area of san Diego county.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 8, 2010)

Definitely Southern Pacific!


----------



## Madkins007 (Jun 8, 2010)

Angi said:


> Snake season is upon us where I live and I am curious what the members of this forum would do or do when you find a Rattle Snake in your yard. We got our first one of the season today. I was not home. My son was home and he is not aloud to go outside when he is alone. He called the next door nieghbor, he was afraid it would bite one of the dogs. I am kind of bummed that I was not home. It was a big one.
> 
> Most people in my area kill them if they are in their yards. What would YOU do?



Snakes in general tend to spread out from their hibernating area over the summer and then return to it. If this is the only snake you've seen in years, it was just passing through. If you have seen several, you may be near a hibernacula.

I would not hesitate for a minute to kill a snake I know to be a rattler if it endangered my family. 

If they were not at risk, I would do a catch and release (but I know how to do this and have the right tools) OR try to observe it and see if it has a nest locally or is just passing through.

I would also look at making my yard snake resistant- eliminate food, water, and shelter opportunities for snakes.



emysemys said:


> Isn't there some sort of rescue service in your area that deals with the venomous snakes?



I really wish there were more rescue groups in the Omaha area. I often feel somewhat jealous of your situation!



latshki said:


> RandomWiktor said:
> 
> 
> > I've always been one to either relocate wildlife and when possible, create deterrents to keep them from coming back. But I'm not a mother and haven't had to deal much with animals that could potentially kill my companion animals (The only time I've ever had a snake hassle my animals, it was non venemous... and my rooster killed it before I could relocate it). I suspect my gut instinct would still be relocate over kill; frankly I'd be more worried about the snake tagging me while I attempted to kill it then while I attempted to reloate it, haha. Plus I just can't imagine myself wailing on any animal with a shovel simply for existing.
> ...



Mine too. In fact, an adult Copperhead does not have enough venom to count it as fatal to an adult human. Gorgeous snakes!



Angi said:


> I have heard that the smell of a King Snake will keep rattlers away. Does anyone know if that is true.



While Kings eat Rattles, I know of no real evidence that the smell is a deterrent.



Tom said:


> APBT_Fanatic said:
> 
> 
> > We don't have Rattle Snakes here, though I have found dead snakes on the riverbed.
> ...



LOL! Usually true. I live in Omaha. We have Bullsnakes (sayi subspecies) but no hot species, not even back as far as we can find records. Prairie out to the north and west; Copperhead, Timber, and Massasauga to the south.



DeanS said:


> pebblelu said:
> 
> 
> > I was told there very poisonous. That if you got bit by one you had 20 min. to get treatment.
> ...



Assuming they actually injected enough venom, and hit a major blood vessel, and you are at a higher than usual risk. 

Most people who are bitten and even actually envenomated survive- and a large part of that is that the venom does not usually affect an animal as large as a human that quickly so they have time to seek medical attention.


----------



## Angi (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Mark,

Yes I have seen several. Usually 1 to 4 a year. We have killed all of them. I never though of relocating until I joined this forum. I don't know if I live by a hibernation area. I was told on a school field trip (with my sons class) that snakes here come out all year long, do to the warm weather any time of year. We have had a rattler in Feb. and Oct. At the time it suprised me because I thought they slept all fall and winter. They are much more active this time of year. I know that we have more than one type because the coloring is very different. My yard backs up to part of Cleveland National forrest actually my cul-de-sac is serounded by it. It doesn't look like a forrest. It is small mountains with hiking trails and a lot of shrub, bushes, yukas and other plants, but I think it is beautiful. So I guess I have to expect a few snakes. I do get other types too, but I just leave them alone or move them away from my house.


----------

